# Verbal agreements/offer



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi all,

I live in Canada and I've had 4-5 phone interviews with team members and 2 by the hiring manager at a a multinational in Dubai. I have been offered a package for a job at one of their offices in the Middle-East conditional to a face to face interview.
Basically, the hiring manager wanted to agree on the finances before I go for the face to face interview.
He insisted on making the negotiations and agreements over the phone, never replied to questions in my email related to the package.
Is that normal? should I be asking for something in writing before heading down there? "conditional" to a face to face interview or something?

I believe that I should also ask from him to specify in an email that my expenses and my trip to go see them is fully reimbursed by the company, don't you think so?

Any advices at this stage are very much appreciated!


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds a bit on the dodgy side to me at the very least, I'd be asking them to fund your trip out to Dubai (rather than getting reimbursed). If they want to settle on the numbers for your package and everything now then you should definitely have that in writing - unlike some other countries there's a lot more happening behind the headline salary figure.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

They should definitely be booking and paying for your ticket for starters. Then you should not have to put your hand in your pocket for accommodation while here, either. As for numbers, I guess they just want to make sure your not going to be asking for too much before they fly you out here?


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

That's exactly what they want flossie. He basically told me that they want to make sure we agree on something (meet eachother's expectations) before they fly me down there.
We did not talk about the booking and accommodation details, he just said that they will pay my ticket and 3days accommodation and food. Thanks for the explanation anyway


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, I think that sounds fair enough. Good luck!!


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, very appreciated


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I would make sure that you the company is paying for your accomidations and food while on your f2f. 

As for your package, I would also make your sure it spells out your housing allowance, cost for visa processing. many companies pay for home trips, schooling allowance, car allowance, etc.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. We're also from Canada and we made sure to question them on all aspects of the contract. Make sure they state an approx. in US dollars if possible. And definitely go with what bigdave says about what the company will cover. Some companies will pay an allowance for car, housing etc. While others will pay you a higher salary and you're responsible for finding your own place etc. If they do cover housing, see about utilities.

Also check if they are putting you up in a furnished place or if they will pay for you to ship your items over.


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.

The package breakdown was offered on the phone as well.
Includes base salary, housing, schooling, car, 2 tickets home for the members of the family, health and life insurance, and 1 month salary for relocation + 1 container.
The whole package looks fine, the base salary is a bit lower than what I was expecting.

Is negotiation a common expectation from the hiring company? I hear it is very common but I'm not sure I want to look too demanding and ask for more just because everybody negotiates, but still, I want to get every possible penny out of the deal don't we all?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, negotiating is very common. It looks like a very fair offer, especially if housing is covered at COST and not a housing allowance. The two biggies are housing and schooling. If they are covered, the cost of living here is quite reasonable. We had a container shipped over but no additional relocation allowance and only get 1 flight for the family home a year. If the base is all you're worried about, you can always ask more and they can always say 'no' and you can always say 'okay then'.


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks flossie. The negotiation was ok. They gave me an additional 5% conditional to the f2f.
I'm not worried about the f2f because I think it's an advantage for me  I've always aced f2f interviews/meetings and I was afraid I wouldn't do as well over the phone. Body language accounts for a good % in communication and with the phone interview you lose this element!
But I think research and preparation paid off 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

I cannot stress strongly enough the need to get business agreements in writing. I have lost count of the number of times I have known verbal agreements to vanish or be debated.


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

I understand your point Spellbound. I am just not sure they will invest the money to bring me in from Canada for 3 days accommodation and expenses paid to change the agreement that we had. It will be a vacation to Riyadh for me as I am not going back on anything we agreed on that's for sure.
I'm not stressing about it, but thanks for the heads-up


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Canlebguy said:


> Thanks flossie. The negotiation was ok. They gave me an additional 5% conditional to the f2f.
> I'm not worried about the f2f because I think it's an advantage for me  I've always aced f2f interviews/meetings and I was afraid I wouldn't do as well over the phone. Body language accounts for a good % in communication and with the phone interview you lose this element!
> But I think research and preparation paid off
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Glad it went well for you. Enjoy your interview and your expenses paid holiday.


----------

